# Suprascapular & axillary circumflex regional block for postop pain control



## msm8teen (Apr 10, 2012)

This is a new one for me.  Pt had arthoscopic shoulder surgery and the note on the anesthesia procedure record states:  "combination block recommended vs. interscalene because of respiratory function and sleep apnea."

Not sure how to code this - landmarks /approach states: 1] suprascapular groove and 
2] posterior humeral head.  

Anyone have some insight to this??  

Thanks!


----------



## dwaldman (Apr 10, 2012)

http://www.nysora.com/jnysora/jnyso...ircumflex-nerve-block-the-shoulder-block.html

The above link describes this technique and it sounds like two separate blocks are being done and if two separate blocks are being it could be reported as such:


64418 Injection, anesthetic agent; suprascapular nerve 

64415 Injection, anesthetic agent; brachial plexus, single


----------



## msm8teen (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you so much for your help!


----------

